#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-02
<Kilos> morning africa
<craigbrash> Kilos: good morning
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-03
<elacheche> Mornign africa!
<elacheche> Anyone here have a feedback about the difference between SuexecUserGroup & chroot jail apache?
<craigzim> morning elacheche
<elacheche> Hey craigzim :)
<Kilos> hi craigzim elacheche and others
<elacheche> Hey!
<craigzim> hello
<Kilos> elacheche any advance on the amp
<Kilos> map
<Kilos> not serious, just checking
<elacheche> Kilos, nope, but It's on my mind this days :) I almost start stabilizing our community server for #opentunisia project, and now I can think about other things :)
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> and dont eat refined salt
<Kilos> sea salt unrefined
<Kilos> no table salt
<Kilos> all you guys have to live long and build this community
<Kilos> just because the world is falling to pieces doesnt mean we have to as well
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-04
<perphil> hello need some help here
<elacheche> How can I help perphil
<perphil> hi elacheche, i reinstall ubuntu utopic, and can't install gnome flashback, want metacity
<elacheche> why not :/
<perphil> "There isn’t a software package called “metacity” in your current software sources."
<elacheche> perphil, that's normal
<perphil> and can't find a good ppa for x86 p4
<elacheche> I just checked Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) reached End of Life on July 23, 2015"
<elacheche> You shouldn't install Utopic
<perphil> its possible to install 12 LTS without unity, have poor graphics card
<elacheche> perphil, why not install Ubuntu MATE ;)
<elacheche> 14.04
<elacheche> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<elacheche> Or wily https://ubuntu-mate.org/wily/
<elacheche> perphil, MATE is the fork of the old GNOME 2
<perphil> don't have access to hight net link right now
<perphil> maybe there is some alternative ppa tha could install metacity on utopic even its outdated?
<elacheche> perphil, what do you have right now?
<perphil> only utopic
<elacheche> perphil, that's not recommanded at all!
<perphil> i know, but i've some work to finish and don't have ways to get another one right now
<craigbrash> perphil: where r u
<perphil> Cap Verd westcoast Africa
<elacheche> perphil, what other ISOs do you have?
<perphil> ok, let forget new install, help me with this real issues
<perphil> need to install xampp-linux-5.6.8-0-installer.run, have made chmod +x, but say permission denied
<perphil> i'm root
<perphil> or because it's not more supported nothing is gone work with utopic?
<perphil> only have utopic now
<elacheche> perphil, can I know: pwd && ls -al xampp-linux-5.6.8-0-installer.run ?
<perphil> wait...
<perphil> says -rw------- 1 perphil perphil, i used chmod ugo+rwx
<elacheche> pwd
<perphil> -rw------- 1 perphil perphil 125180584 Jul  7 07:35 /media/perphil/linux/progs/OS/linux/Deb`s/xampp/xampp-linux-5.6.8-0-installer.run
<elacheche> perphil, that hd partition is a NTFS partition isn't it?
<perphil> yes have made it on w7
<elacheche> perphil, move the file to the Linux partition, the EXT one.. Then you'll be able to chmod+x it..
<perphil> ok.
<elacheche> That should solve your problem.; I should go eat.. BRB
<perphil> thanks very much now
<perphil> working now
<elacheche> :)
<perphil> craigbrash: are you here?
<craigbrash> i am now
<craigbrash> ok i see he is gone
 * elacheche  is back
<elacheche> A quick question, OTRS vs RT!
<craigbrash> help-desk.softwareinsider.com/.../OTRS-Help-Desk-vs-Request-Tracker
<elacheche> No personal feedback?
<craigbrash> unfortunately i am not a sysadmin only a reasonably skilled user :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> thx craigbrash
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi cbj
<elacheche> https://atlas.ripe.net/probes/?search=elacheche&status=&af=&country=
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-05
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hello!
<elacheche> Kilos, !
<elacheche> When is our next meeting?
<elacheche> I mean #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh my elacheche
<Kilos> when ever you guys have the time
<elacheche> We should fix a date..
<Kilos> we can have it on the 4th wednesday of this month if you like
<elacheche> What date is that x)
<Kilos> but you remind everyone this time
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Do you want me to send a poll to vote about the next meeting date?
<Kilos> 25th i think
<Kilos> you can if you like
<Kilos> i dont fancy voting for everything
<elacheche> OK, I'll do it asap
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> meetings were on the 4th wednesday of every month
<Kilos> just i been out of it for some months
<elacheche> Kilos, cbj is a Tunisian too :) He's the founder of the project OpenTunisia.. You can check it out via opentunisia.tn and he have a project to Africa..
<Kilos> ohi cbj
<elacheche> He's probably AFK :D
<Kilos> i think i greeted him yesterday or day before
<Kilos> cant remember if he replied
<elacheche> You know Kilos, we are 24/7 on irc, but AFK :) just like what I do :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> easier to set your client to show when you afk
<Kilos> like it looks like everyone is at the kb atm
<elacheche> Kilos, the cli based terminals don't let you see that thing :) it depends on the client :)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> :-D
<Kilos> now i can see emoticons
<Kilos> konversation is very lekker
<elacheche> lool Kilos :D
<Kilos> elacheche is there a meeting tonight for the membership board
<elacheche> Yes Kilos
<Kilos> or did i miss it
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> midnight
<elacheche> didn't check the details yet :/ am too busy
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ive read his pages
<Kilos> seems a surety
<Kilos> oh no 22.00 to 23.00
<Kilos> hope thats not utc times
<elacheche> 22:00 UTC
<Kilos> ah ok midnight it is
<Kilos> if im asleep keep pinging me please
<elacheche> lool ok
<Kilos> elacheche i wanna sleep
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-06
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Cryterion> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> he broke it?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: fixit!
<inetpro> you need the original topic?
<inetpro> it was:
<inetpro> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, Wed, 23 September 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> i have it but cant edit
<Kilos> ChanServ- Channel Kilos is not registered.
<Kilos> didnt i used to be registered
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> RTFS
<inetpro> Kilos: /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-africa New Topic
<Kilos> /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015
<Kilos> 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015
<Kilos> 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> ai!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: New Topic
<inetpro> it works for me
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Kilos needs to fix me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> /msg chanserv topic
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015
<Kilos> 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: /msg ChanServ TOPIC <channel> [Topic]
<Kilos> in square brackets?
<inetpro> NO!!!
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: example: /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-za New Topix
<Kilos> i did that
<Kilos> then i floods
<inetpro> Kilos: example: /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-za New Topix all on one long line
<inetpro> Kilos: slow down and take a deep breather
<inetpro> then type out the example above and just do it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: ek te dom
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> words with short topic
<Kilos> cant add whole topic
<inetpro> Kilos: example: /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-za it works with a long topic as well | repeat x3 | it works with a long topic as well | repeat x2 | it works with a long topic as well | repeat x2 | it works with a long topic as well | repeat x2 |
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> or whatever
<Kilos> [21:20] [Notice] -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Kilos> methinks its easier for you to just give me ops
<Kilos> i forgot how to do that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, Wed, 23 September 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<inetpro> it works for me
<Kilos> use this
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> that is 4 lines oom
<Kilos> it wasnt in kate
<inetpro> press F11 in kate
<inetpro> and F10
<Kilos> /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> now still in kate, join two lines by pressing Ctrl+J
<inetpro> now press F10 again to toggle line wrapping on or off while you look at the line numbers on the left
<Kilos> no man head too sore to do all that thinking
<inetpro> no thinking, just look
<inetpro> just do it!
<inetpro> step 1: press F11
<inetpro> press it multiple times to see what it does
<Kilos> oh removes line numbers
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i give up
<inetpro> Kilos: the Agenda link is invalid anyway
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> so create the new agenda page and then we can change the topic proper
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> inetpro, is there anything I can help with it?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> drives me crazy
<inetpro> Kilos: Na3iL is looking for a job ^ :-)
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos elacheche
<Kilos> fix the topic for us
<Kilos> meeting 25th nov
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: only operators can change the topic
<elacheche> Kilos: he can't do that! He's not an OP :):
<Kilos> nor me
<inetpro> Kilos: you can
<Na3iL> only who have OP can change topic of the channel
<inetpro> you did it earlier
<Kilos> i dont have pemission in my own channel
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you did it before inetpro
<elacheche> Kilos: you are an OP
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | MSG(ChanServ): access #ubuntu-africa list
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): Entry Nickname/Host          Flags
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): ----- ---------------------- -----
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): 1     Kilos                  +AFRefiorstv [modified 39w 2d 3h ago]
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): 2     inetpro                +Aefiorstv [modified 38w 4d 1h ago]
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): 3     who_da_fly             +Aefiorstv [modified 38w 4d 1h ago]
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): ----- ---------------------- -----
<elacheche> 20:43:10 freenode  -- | ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): End of #ubuntu-africa FLAGS listing.
<elacheche> inetpro: you too
<Na3iL> Just type that Kilos /topic #myChannel This is my new Topic !
<inetpro> Kilos: you're just doing it wrong, I can change it, but I was hoping that you'll get it right
<Kilos> my f10 doenst work like yours
<elacheche> inetpro: Let him do it :D :D He can learn how to :) :D
<Kilos> elacheche i gonna punch you
<Kilos> on the snout
<Kilos> so why wont it op me
<inetpro> Kilos: first you need to ensure that you type the topic on one long line
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> i cant type all that out man
<Kilos> i copy paste
<inetpro> you can copy and paste... making sure what you copy does not contain a hidden linefeed character
<Kilos> thats why the edit function would work for me
<Na3iL> +42 inetpro :)
<inetpro> Na3iL: that is the answer to The Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything
<Na3iL> Yep inetpro :)
<elacheche> inetpro: We have many Tunisian geeks :D ;)
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> so something ive done wrong here on the laptop is why chanserv doesnt remember me
<Kilos> i have no idea waht
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> elacheche is the 25th ok?
<Na3iL> What ChanServ tells you when you type the command?
<Kilos> tlees me to use help
<Kilos> tells
<inetpro> Kilos: he knows you very well enough... you did change the topic earlier
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> do it again, just make it short
<Kilos> its just that one line thing im battling with
<elacheche> Kilos: Am always in :D :D
<inetpro> Kilos: example: /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-za New Topix
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: This works
<inetpro> ahh... but please NOTE!!!
 * inetpro made a mistake
<inetpro> Kilos: example: /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-africa New Topix
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> now do that ^^
<inetpro> see the difference?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: New Topix
<Kilos> yes caps and TOPIX
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thats after many f11 and f10's
<inetpro> Kilos: make sure what you copy does not contain a hidden linefeed character
<Kilos> ok sec
<inetpro> F11 and F10 in kate can help you to spot them easily
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT
<Kilos> Agenda:
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> cant make it one line
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<inetpro> Kilos: in fact you do not need F10 or F11, just read the status line in kate below the editing part... move your cursor around while you check that
<inetpro> it will tell you the Line number and the column number
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> bottom left
<inetpro> very useful when typing a tweet before copying and pasting to twitter to keep it less than 140 characters
<inetpro> Kilos: and now?
<Kilos> it says line 1 of 4 and there are no linefeeds
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> linefeeds are not visible sir
<inetpro> you should have just one line
<inetpro> not 4
<Kilos> i have stepped through it 1 letter at a time
<inetpro> press ENTER multiple times and see what happens
<Kilos> even deleted and paste next line at end of last one
<inetpro> can you see the linefeeds? no
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> now start typing any garbage without pressing ENTER
<Kilos> i can copy paste second line directly at end of frist line and it goes into a new line
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> more then 100 characters
<Kilos> where must i type the grabage
<Kilos> garbage
<inetpro> in kate
<inetpro> press F11 to show line numbers on the left, do you see them?
<Kilos> it auto linefeeds
<inetpro> exactly, that is called line wrapping
<Kilos> it shows more lines
<Kilos> 8 now
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> now type something short, then press ENTER, type more, press ENTER
<inetpro> go to the beginning of the line and press BACKSPACE
<inetpro> can you see how it joins with the previous line?
<inetpro> or go to the end of a previous line and press DEL
<Kilos> some work some dont
<inetpro> BACKSPACE or DEL removes the linefeed character like any other character
<Kilos> thats what i been doing with the topic
<inetpro> the character is there, you just don't see it
<Kilos> thats why i said tthere are no line feeds
<Kilos> ill try again tomorrow
<Kilos> head exploding
<Kilos> grrrrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-africa Sick up and fed
<Kilos> ai!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Sick up and fed
<Kilos> thats fed up and sick and tired
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, Wed, 23 September 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<inetpro> Kilos: try again tomorrow
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ty for the help
<inetpro> you're welcome oom
<Kilos> still wish i could op me
<inetpro> you'll have the same problems plus more
<Kilos> weeeee
<inetpro> ai!
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: TBA
<Na3iL> \o/ good Kilos
<Kilos> see inetpro
<Kilos> you always make me battle first
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> skelm
<inetpro> you'll remember it now
<Kilos> i did it with edit mode when i was op
<inetpro> don't be lazy
<Kilos> your and kates way is hard work
<Kilos> im not lazy man im dom
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> en slim
<inetpro> only you believe that
<Kilos> why take the side roads when there is a big freeway
<Kilos> elacheche you happy with meeeting date
<Kilos> i need to sleep
<Kilos> night all
 * inetpro calling it a day... good night
<elacheche> Kilos: am always happy :D
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-07
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
 * inetpro echos another, "hellooooo africa"!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi inetpro
<Kilos> you early for a saterday
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-08
<Kilos> QA seen stickyboy
<QA> Kilos: stickyboy was last seen 1 month, 10 days, 19 hours, 18 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-africa on freenode [2015-09-28 21:15:06 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-05 02:39:17 UTC
 * QA going down for a reboot... wbb in a jiffy
<craigbrash> Ripe Atlas probe installed
<inetpro> hello craigbrash
<elacheche> craigbrash: YaaaaY!!
<elacheche> where are you from craigbrash !
<elacheche> o/ @ *
<craigbrash> Hi elacheche , inetpro  Zimbabwe Harare
<elacheche> Great craigbrash :)
<elacheche> craigbrash: My 2 probes → https://atlas.ripe.net/probes/?search=elacheche&status=&af=&country=TN
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-07
<ariabbas> .
<melodie> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-08
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> helloooooooo africa
<elacheche> Hello Kilos !
<elacheche> How areyou?
<Kilos> ok ty elacheche , and you?
<Kilos> i go to bed now 11.04 pm
<Kilos> have a great day
<Kilos> o/
<theShirbiny> Kilos, \o
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-12
<punkangel> o/
<punkangel> hi zipper
<Kilos> hi punkangel
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<punkangel> hi Kilos
<punkangel> have we talked before
<Kilos> i dont remember, if not then nice to meet you
<Kilos> i started this channel
<Kilos> hi CraigZim elacheche
<Kilos> elacheche you guys are letting the numbers drop here. shame on you
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos punkangel elacheche
<Kilos> punkangel where are you from, i am from za but in aus atm on holiday till month end
<punkangel> im from east africa
<elacheche> Hey Kilos !  You're back to ZA ?
<Kilos> on the 29th elacheche
<elacheche> Good! You're health is OK?
<Kilos> yip ty
#ubuntu-africa 2018-11-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2019-11-09
<Ello> Hello anyone there?
